# Parcel Forwarding Help Needed...PLEASE!



## shannondavison (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi All

  	My name is Shannon and I am brand new to this whole parcel forwarding process. I am thinking of using USA Shopping Affair. I would really appreciate any advice on how the process works and hopefully who to use.

  	Thanks in advance.

  	Shannon


----------



## pemily (Jun 6, 2011)

there are ppl who will sell mac from the us....... just try and get one who will be fair.
  	its great you get your collections early and for 1/2 the price!!


----------



## fifi (Jun 15, 2011)

I've used parceliton.com.au to NZ and they've been great - really efficient in replying to my messages and pretty good rates too. Works out so much cheaper even with shipping esp. if you stock up on what you might need soon.


----------



## Watatataw (Sep 4, 2011)

I use webuyitforyou.com they are straightforward and reliable.


----------



## charlesferrero (Sep 5, 2013)

I've been using www.outpostsvc.com for international parcel forwarding. There are also other sites like Parcel Bound but Outpost SVC is what I recommend.


----------

